# Game Thread: 10.29.03 Wizards @ Bulls



## MJG

<center>*Washington Wizards (0-0)*
*@*
*Chicago Bulls (0-0)*

















10.29.03
8:30 PM on CSN

*Key Matchup: PF*







vs.









*Matchup to Watch: PG*







vs.









*MJG's Prediction*
*WAS* 91-98 *CHI*</center>
Yes, it's still a bit over three weeks before tipoff time, but we're all looking forward to the season so much that we're getting this game thread out there now. This is a matchup that I believe could be the start of a long-term rivalry, assuming both clubs can keep their current teams intact. Both teams have great looking young point guards, both have established (and underrated by many in my opinion) veteran shooting guards, both are flanked by third year HS players in the front court, and both have very deep benches. Considering the youth and potential of each club, could this be the early stages of a rivalry that will see each of these two teams battle to the top of the eastern conference?
<hr><center>
*WAS* 99-74 *CHI*

*Player of the Game*








13 points (5-7 FG), 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 31 minutes

*Next Game*
10.31.03
7:00 PM on CSN
*@* *Toronto Raptors (1-0)*</center>


----------



## local_sportsfan

Kwame vs. Chandler? 

We all know who'll win that one.:grinning:


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

Damn there are alot of good match-ups, Arenas vs. Crawford, Stack vs. Rose but I agree this is the one that I want to see. Kwame knows he can dominate Chandler so his confidence exceeds during this match-up. 

I don't think we win this game though. Those guys have been playing together for a while and will be amped with the return of Pippen. 

I say Kwame has a good game but we don't get the win this time.


----------



## jazzy1

I want to see alittle of this preseason action before I offer up my full analysis. 

Gonna be a great opener as far as match-ups are concerned.


----------



## local_sportsfan

I think the matchups are going to more along the lines of:

Arenas vs. Crawford
Hughes vs. Rose
Stack vs. Pip
Kwame vs. Chandler
Haywood vs. Curry

I feel we will win this game simply because I think we have the two best players out of both teams (Stackhouse and Arenas).


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I may go over and check out the game today. If I do I will take notes and report back here.


----------



## Dakota

Arenas vs. Crawford

I think those two are about equal in ability. Arenas is getting way to overhyped by everyone. Don't get me wrong, he is very good, but Crawford at this point is just as good. 




> I feel we will win this game simply because I think we have the two best players out of both teams (Stackhouse and Arenas).


Washington has the better guards, but Chicago has the better big man. I hope Stack house does well this year. Hopefully he will get better on his shooting percentage with the addition of Eddie Jordan and a point guard in Gilbert Arenas. This season should be that of hopes and dreams for the Wizards. Ahhh shoot that should be the catch phrase. 

"A season of hopes and dreams" Hey I think its pretty catchy.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Arenas has proven he can be good through a whole season, Crawford has not. So no, Crawford is in no way as good at this point, not until he proves it for a whole season.


----------



## local_sportsfan

How has Crawford proven he's just as good as Arenas. Even his best month last year didn't match Arenas' season stats.

Craw's best month was 16, 6, 3 - Gil averaged 18, 6, 4 for the entire season.


----------



## MJG

I agree that Crawford has rarely matched Arenas' numbers on the court, other than the final half-month of last season (Arenas: 15/7/4/1.5 SPG, Crawford: 23/6.5/4/1 SPG). Crawford had really done little outside of one good game here or there up until the final six or so weeks of last year, where as Arenas has basically been playing great outside of the first half of his first season in the league. I'm a big Crawford fan, so I'm not downing the guy, but the fact he he hasn't shown as much as Arenas on the court, both in longevity and numbers-wise. I think he is a top breakout contender this season, but up to this point I wouldn't put him on the same level (or even that close of a level) as Arenas.

Also, I changed the layout above slightly, as you probably could see if you checked into this topic. This way, I can feature two matchups, kind of a main attraction and side show type of deal. Look good, or no?


----------



## RetroDreams

The simple fact that almost no mention of Curry has happened makes me happy when he hangs 25-30 points on you. You can't stop him... 

He needs more pub.


----------



## MJG

Well there's no fun in talking about the Curry/Haywood matchup, because you guys have the clear advantage there. There isn't much more to say than "Well Curry is obviously going to win the matchup against Haywood ... uh, so how's that PG battle looking?". It's much more enjoyable to discuss Arenas/Crawford or Kwame/Tyson, because they're more even matchups.


----------



## ATLien

Arenas is lightyears ahead of Crawford:yes:


----------



## Da Grinch

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> How has Crawford proven he's just as good as Arenas. Even his best month last year didn't match Arenas' season stats.
> 
> Craw's best month was 16, 6, 3 - Gil averaged 18, 6, 4 for the entire season.


IN APRIL crawford avg 23.0 pts 6.5 assists 4.3 rebs

it should also be noted that if one were to compare the 2 (arenas and crawford ) over say the last 30 days of the season (a calender month ) 

Crawford would have the edge in #s 
JC(15 games)Gilbert(16)
pts 20.1 vs 18.7 
reb 4.1 4.3
ast 6.5 6.6
t/os 2.4 3.8
3pt%36.2 32.8
fg% 45.3 38.4 
ft% 86.7 83.8 
min. 35.1 36.0
st 1.1 1.4
bl 0.3 0.2 

crawford as a starter the season was improving by the week i dont think the advantage is as clear cut as people on this board are making it since as last season ended crawford was the better scorer ,ballhandler and shooter


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> Kwame vs. Chandler?
> 
> We all know who'll win that one.:grinning:


who?


----------



## MJG

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57538&forumid=27

That's the Wiz vs. Bulls thread over in Chicago, in case any one wants to see what they're thinking. That's also where they're beginning the Carson's Ribs contest -- you just have to predict the score of each Bulls game before it happens, and if you are the most accurate at the end of the month you get some free ribs from Carson's. We may not be Bulls fans, but I think it's worth taking fifteen seconds out of your BBB day to post a score over there to get a chance at winning.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I picked the Wiz over on the Bulls board for fun but in reality I don't see how we win this game. On the road, new coach, new system, ... ussually leads to a slow start.

Wiz 89
Bulls 97


----------



## MJG

I picked the Bulls over there, something like 99-87 or so. Maybe I should have more confidence in our guys, but this just looks like a really tough game for us to start out with. The Bulls are expecting to compete for and get into the playoffs, and it is a home opener for them against a team that probably isn't considered that dangerous. They'll probably be looking to make a statement right off the bat.


----------



## jazzy1

Well here's my pick. 

I think the Wizards stun the Bulls and gut out a tough 5 point win. I think EJ applies a pressure defense that unsettles the Bulls backcourt. 

Kwame has a huge game here 20+pts and 10+ rebs. 

Arenas has a huge game and Hughes and hayes are solid. Juan Gives us double figures off the bench as well as Etan. 

One of the best efforts of the season for the young Wizards. 

Bulls will sleep on Wiz because of Stackhouse's absence. Wiz will be more confident with Hughes return. 

Curry and Crawford have solid games. 

Wizards 91 Bulls 86.


----------



## MJG

It looks like Chandler is out, so my key matchup has kind of fizzled out; however, Kwame against Fizer (or even Baxter) should still be an entertaining matchup to watch.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> It looks like Chandler is out, so my key matchup has kind of fizzled out; however, Kwame against Fizer (or even Baxter) should still be an entertaining matchup to watch.


Kwame had trouble with Fizer last season in one game. He wasn't getting the right leverage and was getting pushed under the basket. Kwame should be better prepared this season.


----------



## erickboy22

*Finally the First Game*

Its been awhile since i posted on the boards ... but i've been looking @ everything especially since the fans on this board are very informative. When Jordan left the Wiz i can honestly say that i was going to boycott watching the Wiz ... I didn't think any good free agents would come here ... BUT when we got Gilbert Arenas ... i started to change my mind ... I'm pretty excited about the team especially b/c of what the other area teams are doing (ex. Redskins and Capitals)

For 2nite's game ... I just want 2 see some consistency for the team. I want 2 see our young guys play hard and play some defense. I don't think we will win this w/o Stack (losing 20+ per game is going to be hard to replace) ... BUT at least it gives the Wiz the opportunity to see what they have in some of the younger players. I'm expecting Arenas and Hughes to have decent games. Jarvis and Kwame should also have a decent game... Wiz lose in a close one 103-99


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I'm pretty pumped for the start of the year. Not because I think we are going to be incredibly good but because I like the make-up of our team, our salary cap situation now and in the future(other if Stack goes down hard) and the management staff.

This should be a fun year if we don't set our expectations too high.


----------



## dkg1

As a Bulls fan, this game scares the heck out of me. I think the Wizards have a great shot to pull one off tonight, in spite of Stack not playing. W/out M-Jeff and Collins around, I see Kwame having a breakout year. Haywood is a good defensive center and will give Curry fits. Arenas is going to come out fired up and will have a big game. I also think Hayes is going to be revved up for the game as many people felt the Bulls would take him over Kirk.

The Bulls do not have Chandler or Hinrich and Rose is getting his first game experience of the year tonight. Should be an exciting game!


----------



## CP26

I see Steve Blake getting atleast 10 minutes tonight racking up 6 assists. He can really rotate the ball.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> I see Steve Blake getting atleast 10 minutes tonight racking up 6 assists. He can really rotate the ball.


I see him getting about 15 minutes and getting 4 assists and 3 turnovers.


----------



## BCH

Game on.

Hayes looking like a rook. Etan is the first sub for Haywood, who has 4 rebs.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I like the way the Wiz are playing. Hayes is agressive and doesn't seem the least bit tentative. Haywood did his job while he was in there, of course he is awkward as usual. Arenas is patient. Kwame still looks like Kwame, standing around alot as usual for him


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

*Re: Finally the First Game*



> Originally posted by <b>erickboy22</b>!
> Its been awhile since i posted on the boards ... but i've been looking @ everything especially since the fans on this board are very informative.


Glad to see you back posting again.


----------



## MJG

35-23 right now, we're playing with some energy -- Chicago is doing a lot of standing around once the ball goes in the air, giving us some easy rebounds.


----------



## BCH

Etan got an assist in his first game this year. The Princeton offense at its best.


----------



## BCH

Brian James is doing the post game this year. It is a shame he did not get an assistant job considering he interviewed for the Raptors head job. I've always liked Brian, and I think he has a future as a coach.


----------



## CP26

Arenas can really hit those 3 pointers. In the 2nd quarter, 7 seconds left on the Shot Clock, Arenas was about 6 feet behind the 3 line and he buried it! HOW DO YA LIKE THAT?!?!


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Brian James is doing the post game this year. It is a shame he did not get an assistant job considering he interviewed for the Raptors head job. I've always liked Brian, and I think he has a future as a coach.


I'm actually going to miss AD. Do you know where he landed. I think I heard the Bobcats.


----------



## MJG

No Blake at all in the first half -- maybe he hasn't played his way into the rotation like we thought? We're playing well enough that I don't want to rock the boat at this point, so maybe he'll get a DNP:CD for this game.


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> No Blake at all in the first half -- maybe he hasn't played his way into the rotation like we thought? We're playing well enough that I don't want to rock the boat at this point, so maybe he'll get a DNP:CD for this game.


I can deal with Blake not getting run early in the season. Let him get his minutes when they come. Dixon has done some good things, alothough some bad as well.


I am loving Gil.


----------



## MJG

Oh yea, I don't mind Blake not playing either, especially since Dixon has looked pretty decent out there in my opinion. I was just noting that because a lot of us (me, anyways) had assumed that Blake was going to be the third guard in the rotation.

Etan is having a very good game, something like 10/12/3 right now. I'm glad he's finally getting some minutes.


----------



## BCH

Kwame might not have the stats, but I like what he is doing. 

It is funny that you don't hear the constant barrage of "KWAME!!" from the sidelines anymore.


----------



## jazzy1

I wish the refs would stop the fight. Oh wait a minute this isn't Boxing. 

My analysis and the game isn't even over. 

Wizards simply spanked the Bulls. 

Kwame- didn't pile up big numbers basically because everyone was sharing the ball. But I love the way he played. Dunking on Curry was sweet. He played strong and hit the boards basically took the Bulls right outta the game early with defense and rebounding. 

Etan- Flat out balled he was physical and played very smart I luv it. 

Arenas -was erratic but still very solid. He hasn't even showed us the whole bag. 

Hayes- played really well aftrer early jitters. Really athletic made some good things happen on the boards and hitting his shot. 

Haywood- Pushed around by Curry at times early but was solid in battling under the boards. 

Hughes- WAS SPECATACULAR. He was bricking early but settled down to completely control the game. Made Rose and Pippen look very old. His defense and agressiveness was impressive. DFidn't know he had it in him. He took the challenge and was the best player on the court. 

Dixon-Added the spark I thought he'd add. made some mistakes but was solid. 

Laet- Laet played well ,he hit shots hustled and made some good things happen. Is this a renaisance for Laet since last season he has played really well. 

JJ- He looks lost out there doesn't know what to do to make himself effective. 


Coach EJ- this is the most prepared I've ever seen the Wizards play in about 10 years. They ran their offense, they played tough interior defense and they played to their strength's getting out on the break. EJ is for real folks he's legit. EJ even went big made the other team adjust instead of being dictated to I luv EJ as coach he knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## BCH

I have to look at this some more before I make my final comments. I thought there were some very good things done tonight.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Etan is a beast... Hughes brought his St.Louis game finally... Hayes wasn't that bad... Arenas was solid, too many turnova's though... Kwame was boardin... Not a bad team performance... They made the Bulls look like the lotto team they are... Peace


----------



## jazzy1

On the Bulls. The thing that really kinda stood to me was really how much more athletic the Wizards were than the Bulls. Rose and Pippen looked really stiff and sluggish. The Bulls interior defense is non existent. They really miss Chandler's shot blocking and overall athleticism. 

Our guys just looked waay more athletic than the Bulls did. 

The Bulls have issues.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I love the way Gilbert recognized the press and handled it with poise.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I thought Hayes had some huge buckets. He looks like a pure shooter ala Glen Rice which is something we need. He also bangs the boards with some authority.


----------



## erickboy22

*Good Win*

I was extremely impressed w/ the wizards game last nite. I'm loving the offense (i liked what BCH said about Etan getting his first assist in the first game) This motion offense that EJ has out there is going to be successful as long as the players hit their shots. This game could have been more of a blow out if the Wiz made their shots early in the game. Hughes started off slowly but turned it on. Jazzy1 is totally rite that he made Rose and Pippen looked old. For Rose he made him look bad while on offense and defensively frustrated him.

Quick thoughts:

G. Arenas - he played as i expected him to play ... he's very quick and can get his shot anytime he wants ... I liked how he's decision making in this game .. dishing it off to the open man when running the pick n roll ... i thought he was getting any foul calls from the ref 

L. Hughes - Like i said above .. he started slow but really turned it on offensively and defensively ... He really looked good @ his natural position of SG ... 

Kwame - i thought he played pretty well ... he did little things that won't show up on the stats ... i remember him saving a ball outbounds and getting it 2 a teammate who converted an easy layup ... I hope he can develop a better low post game ... I noticed that for a little while ... i thought a SF was guarding him (E. Robinson ?) ... He needs to take advantage and call 4 the ball

Jarvis - i'm impressed w/ he how athletic he is ... I'm just waiting for a missed second free throw from a Wizards b/c he looks like he running @ the boards a la Jordan ready to dunk the ball ... He's young and i hope he can play offensively and defensively w/ the same intensity next game when he's guarding Vinsanity 

Etan - Like the Buckhantz and Phil said Etan is probably the Wiz's best low post scorer and he showed it ... I love his toughness to get to the glass and to back his man down for a short jump hook

Another comment that either the Buck and Phil said or the After game hosts (Chick, B. James and ??) said how they noticed how happy players like Etan and Laet were on the court ... This motion offense keeps the players happy b/c everyone is touching the ball ... i hope for more of the same for the Toronto game


----------



## local_sportsfan

Wow...I'm really proud of this team. Brings a tear to my eye.  

You have to give Larry some credit (jazzy especially). Rose is 3 inches taller and 30 lbs heavier than Larry, and Larry didn't back down one bit. He did make Rose look really old.

Waste of money? No, no...not paid enough.


----------



## STOMP

I hate when fans of other teams come into my fav team's forum after a loss and spout off with an "I told ya so" rant on negative predictions they had made sometime in the past, and of course it is only one game, but...

I told ya so this summer that you'd love Gilbert, and he and Larry would be an excellent combo with complimentry skills. I feel the Wiz have a bright future as they have young superior athletes to push the ball, pressure the ballhandler and passing lanes, and can create for themselves and others. Give it a few more games, but maybe you could send a thank you card to the Warrior franchise for their generosity  Enjoy!

STOMP


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> I hate when fans of other teams come into my fav team's forum after a loss and spout off with an "I told ya so" rant on negative predictions they had made sometime in the past, and of course it is only one game, but...
> 
> I told ya so this summer that you'd love Gilbert, and he and Larry would be an excellent combo with complimentry skills. I feel the Wiz have a bright future as they have young superior athletes to push the ball, pressure the ballhandler and passing lanes, and can create for themselves and others. Give it a few more games, but maybe you could send a thank you card to the Warrior franchise for their generosity  Enjoy!
> 
> STOMP


Yea Stomp I remember you telling us about Arenas. I certainly saw him last year but not enough to come to a conclusion. I am really liking his tempermant and how he handles the team.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Kwame might not have the stats, but I like what he is doing.
> 
> It is funny that you don't hear the constant barrage of "KWAME!!" from the sidelines anymore.


It was wierd to hear incouragement coming from the bench. 

I also think it was a conscious effort on EJ's part not to complain about calls early in the game. Very smart with a young team and a good way to keep them focused.


----------



## hps

Congrats from a Chicago fan. The Bulls probably can't sit down today after the whipping you gave us last night.

Looks like you guys got the right Jordan running things.


----------



## alchemist

I really liked the line-up of Lattner, Kwame, Etan, Hughes and Dixon, though I hoped to see Gilbert in place of Juan. The three big men had their way with the Bulls' weak interior defense.

How about the lame introduction? What happened to Ray Guy with the lights screaming Jordan's and Pippen's names? Instead, they played some soft rock and showed the young Bulls for a few minutes. Terrible.


----------



## johnston797

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> Congrats from a Chicago fan. The Bulls probably can't sit down today after the whipping you gave us last night.
> 
> Looks like you guys got the right Jordan running things.


Heck, the new mgmt may make MJ look pretty good if Kwame, Eton, Hughes and other play as well or better than last night.

As a Bulls fan, you kicked our butts. I live in Oakland and am a big Arenas fan. Last night, I liked how he played within himself and gave the team what it needed when it needed it. The kid is just a winner.

I have always thought that Kwame would come around, but Haywood and Thomas showed real signs of life too.

You guys could cause some noise in the East. Especially if Stack comes back soon.


----------



## CP26

Oh boy do I love Jarvis Hayes' stroke:yes:


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

My player of the game would be Arenas. He controlled the flow of the offense, hit some huge baskets that took the life out of Chicago and game up with some nice steals.


----------

